

Google+ community for HTML5, CSS, JS - altryne1
https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/103299867207875326585

======
jere
I know it's a small thing, but the URL makes it feel quite
ephemeral/impersonal.

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/10329986720787532658...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/103299867207875326585)

Compare to <http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/>

Anyway, I joined. Hoping sometime in the future google+ becomes useful for me.
Last post from a friend was 3 months ago.

~~~
adeaver
I don't know why Google+ doesn't have 'vanity' URLs yet. It's not like it is
that hard to do, especially if you own the servers.

I know they are 'coming' and some people supposedly have them. But would it
not make sense for their own properties to have them?

~~~
raldi
> But would it not make sense for their own properties to have them?

<http://google.com/+youtube>

<http://google.com/+android>

<http://google.com/+motorola>

~~~
altryne1
How about <http://gplus.to/html5plus>

------
derwildemomo
Maybe I'm missing something important here, but right now it looks like a long
list of posts concerning the topics, uncurated and free for everyone ( who is
part of the group) to post. Are popular posts put on top or something?

~~~
jpdoctor
That was also my reaction. Google thinks emulating the Yahoo finance board
format is a good idea? Srsly?

~~~
fudged71
So far I've found that the best communities are the ones that have very good
categories on the left. Being able to separate your posts like that is great.

For example, check out "3D Printing" in "Makers, hackers, artists & engineers"
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/11284500688414839186...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/112845006884148391862/stream/3d3bc0b9-2686-4c1f-b99f-5f9f4d7f5c00)

------
SkyMarshal
I didn't realize G+ had 'communities' now, so after joining this one I checked
out the communities home page:

<https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities>

There's at least one major design issue with it - the communities have
pictures, but no names or descriptions (unless it's in the picture), and
mousing over doesn't give an alt-text description either.

Am I missing something, or does G+ expect us to open every community in a new
tab to see what it is?

------
Kiro
First? I don't think so.

~~~
altryne1
Yup, first, I've checked when I created it, also, the biggest, we're 1500
members strong at the moment

------
pauletienney
Those communities are interesting. They have subcategories. It means they are
like a forum. If one day Google release an API we would be able to sync a
community with a forum.

It would make a forum with superpower with entry point anywhere on the web
(via the +1 button)

------
benjlang
Just made a community for Hacker News users on Google+

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/11653218726074934687...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/116532187260749346879)

~~~
eddanger
Next step a Reddit community for the Hacker News Google+ users!

------
benjlang
This community platform has a lot of potential, just need Google+ users to be
more active.

------
chib
Finally, a reason to have an account. I'll frequent it, hope it takes off.

~~~
altryne1
It will! Thanx for joining, we're already 1500 members strong, and we want to
be the most visited community on Google+

------
dccoolgai
The three people that use G+ will be so excited when they hear about this!

~~~
altryne1
There's already 260+ people in the group, and about 20 quality posts :) Youre
welcome to join as well

~~~
dccoolgai
I know - it looks like a cool group and I will probably join it. I just
decided to spill a little karma on my HN-standup routine.

~~~
altryne1
1600 members! since the last comment I made, come join and make this the
fastest growing group in google+

~~~
dccoolgai
done.

